# my wax collection •*pt. I



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

*my wax collection*

Hi dudes,

after my presentation I would like to upload some pics of my wax collection.

This is the part I have @ home, the other one is in another cooler. tomorrow I will put the rest.

it took me a long time to have 'em, hope u enjoy it.

big hugs !

luis 

----------------------------------------------------------













and here's oscar the bulldog  aka the wax guard


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

wow. that is an incredible collection. any favorites out of that lot?

Just bought some Mystery and would be interested to hear your thoughts in comparison to the rest of the SV range and in particular Zymol Glasur.

Healthy pricing on SV products over in the sun?


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

:doublesho 45 minutes to load and appear small.

Sorry, I must learn to rise pictures dudes :tumbleweed:


----------



## edition (Sep 7, 2008)

hehe nuts!


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

amiller said:


> wow. that is an incredible collection. any favorites out of that lot?


zymol concours :argie: and crystal rock ... very easy wipe off and great durability, I have 3 layers on my car now for 4 months and still insane beading :doublesho


----------



## patrol156 (Dec 8, 2009)

Slight wax obsession lol? Very nice must have been mega bucks and do you use them all?


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

patrol156 said:


> Slight wax obsession lol? Very nice must have been mega bucks and do you use them all?


wax freak yep  not have use all but i'm at it :buffer:


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

nice wish i had that collection


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

That's one amazing collection, I've counted around 45 waxes, that's absolutly stunning!
Great collection, bit of a wax freak!


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

What about the Shield wax? What kind of durability do you get from it? I have thought about using it for the undercarriage, but Autobahn may be better suited. 

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

That's one heck of a collection! Wow!!!


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

rodders said:


> That's one amazing collection, I've counted around 45 waxes, that's absolutly stunning!
> Great collection, bit of a wax freak!


thanks very much rodders, 72 pots in total, the next week I hope zymol destiny arrives, bought direct from Becky @ zymol U.K. 

yes, I have a problem with nubas


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

Ebbe J said:


> What about the Shield wax? What kind of durability do you get from it? I have thought about using it for the undercarriage, but Autobahn may be better suited.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


have used as base layer to add protection, but always topped with bos or crystal rock, for undercarriage and wheels I use Z5 pro and each 2 washes one squirt of zaino CS, it works very well :thumb:

if you have the autobahn don't waste shield on wheels ( personal opinion )


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

very nice collection mate:thumb:

just missing some Autobrite 'Addiction', 'Black Magic' and 'Pure Gold' in that lot


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

What's your favorite Swissvax wax? I notice you haven't got Best of Show, any reason?

Good to see someone else with E-zyme


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> very nice collection mate:thumb:
> 
> just missing some Autobrite 'Addiction', 'Black Magic' and 'Pure Gold' in that lot


waiting for you to receive the migliore competizione :argie:

readed some clever nickname review and can't wait to try this stuff, the primo rocks ! very nice waxes :doublesho


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

luis_rivero said:


> waiting for you to receive the migliore competizione :argie:
> 
> readed some clever nickname review and can't wait to try this stuff, the primo rocks ! very nice waxes :doublesho


Yes wont be long mate should be any day now,, really though the Autobrite collection of Carnauba paste waxes are superb! I can not recommend them enough! :thumb:

As for the Migliore ill PM you when we get it in:thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

charlie53 said:


> What's your favorite Swissvax wax? I notice you haven't got Best of Show, any reason?


Because once he gets it he will realise he doesn't need the others and may as well sell up !


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

charlie53 said:


> What's your favorite Swissvax wax? I notice you haven't got Best of Show, any reason?
> 
> Good to see someone else with E-zyme


hi charlie ! personal swissol favs are bos and crystal rock :argie: I have one pot of bos but in another cooler, the e zyme is a must, it smells sooo goood instead I found durability not so long ( 2 months on my paint ) maybe the hot climate we have here, but very warm finish yep.


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

Rich said:


> Because once he gets it he will realise he doesn't need the others and may as well sell up !


:lol: LOL


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Another question, how many have you actually used? If you're as bad as me, not many :lol:


----------



## deocamdata (Dec 10, 2009)

Probably I am not the only one who want to see your car


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Mmm you just got the one car then?? My god that must have some protection!


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

charlie53 said:


> Another question, how many have you actually used? If you're as bad as me, not many :lol:


since 2006 maybe 35 or 40 ( family cars, friends cars, some customers cars ... ) early january Im going to open my unit and expect to offers customers any waxes they want.

but assume I have a addiction problem with waxes :buffer:


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> Mmm you just got the one car then?? My god that must have some protection!


in 2010 I want to be a DW approved dealer :thumb:

I expect lot of cars not only mine :lol:


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

took some pics of the rest of the pots ( that's all my nubas until destiny's arrives these days )





ant this is my rarest pot, one early 2006 dodo LF sampler :argie: love all dodo stuff.





thanks for looking guys


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, this has now surely got to be the largest wax collection on DW. I'm impressed


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

charlie53 said:


> Wow, this has now surely got to be the largest wax collection on DW. I'm impressed


i can change all of them for Nortonski's Royale pots :lol: but sure he doesn't want


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

luis_rivero said:


> i can change all of them for Nortonski's Royale pots :lol: but sure he doesn't want


I'd love Royale too  Have you ever tried Royale or Vintage?


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

charlie53 said:


> I'd love Royale too  Have you ever tried Royale or Vintage?


Vintage will be my next step, I'm saving to buy one license, it's very expensive :doublesho


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

WOW! Impresive, very impresive! I am happy to have one SwissVax... but you... nothing is enought  


Un saludo compatriota


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

Tunero said:


> WOW! Impresive, very impresive! I am happy to have one SwissVax... b*ut you... nothing is enought*
> 
> Un saludo compatriota


Divine is the key  but lots of money :wall:

saludos caballero ! :thumb:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Another question... where do you buy your waxes?

I think you have more products... more products of SwissVax range? Any photo of all your detailing products?

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice collection:thumb: nice dog too


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

luis_rivero said:


> Vintage will be my next step, I'm saving to buy one license, it's very expensive :doublesho


Vintage and Swissvax BOS are the only two waxes that are on my list of waxes still to buy. I'm hopefully going to be purchasing BOS soon as well 

Do you have any friends/family in the US? If you do, order from Zymol US and have it delivered to them as it's half the price of the UK pot. That's what I plan to do anyway.


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

Pristine Detail said:


> Nice collection:thumb: nice dog too


they are the best  very funny dogs :argie: yours is very beauty too !


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

WOW, Very nice collection. Its the biggest single collection ive seen :thumb:

What is the blue dodo juice sample?


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

charlie53 said:


> Vintage and Swissvax BOS are the only two waxes that are on my list of waxes still to buy. I'm hopefully going to be purchasing BOS soon as well
> 
> Do you have any friends/family in the US? If you do, order from Zymol US and have it delivered to them as it's half the price of the UK pot. That's what I plan to do anyway.


with bos you can't go wrong Charlie, really adds seriously _wow_ factor to finished products. a must without doubt :doublesho

thanks very much for the vintage's advice, unfortunately I don't meet anyone in the US  zymol US don't sell me so I'm going to mail Becky when have the founds.


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

raitkens83 said:


> WOW, Very nice collection. Its the biggest single collection ive seen :thumb:
> 
> What is the blue dodo juice sample?


the first samples they sends ( I think ) it's a very soft version of light fantastic, applied it by hand. with this sample starts my love with dodo range. early 2006 pot


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

wow thats a massive collection


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

You have some very rare stuff there... a real wax collector and connoisseur 

Even I don't have one of those Light Fantastic tester pots... pj had a few filled for a detailing meet IIRC. They are very rare.

Send me an email to dom -at - dodojuice -dot -com and I'll send you a panel pot of something you don't have from our range (if there is anything!) as a reward for your efforts.


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

Tunero said:


> Another question... where do you buy your waxes?
> 
> I think you have more products... more products of SwissVax range? Any photo of all your detailing products?
> 
> Saludos!


no problem, here you go ...


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> You have some very rare stuff there... a real wax collector and connoisseur
> 
> Even I don't have one of those Light Fantastic tester pots... pj had a few filled for a detailing meet IIRC. They are very rare.
> 
> Send me an email to dom -at - dodojuice -dot -com and I'll send you a panel pot of something you don't have from our range (if there is anything!) as a reward for your efforts.


thanks very much Dom, your words always appreciated 

I want to sell all your range @ shop, waiting to the town hall opening permissions, but sure, i will mail you from the moment I can open the unit.

thanks very much ! this pot is really a bit special for me :argie:


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG, this is a massive collection!

What's between the Rubbishboy's Original and the Hard Candy in the first series of photo's?

Good luck with your shop.


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

Soepergrover said:


> OMG, this is a massive collection!
> 
> What's between the Rubbishboy's Original and the Hard Candy in the first series of photo's?
> 
> Good luck with your shop.


migliore primo blend 

thanks very much Soepergrover :buffer:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Great collection:thumb:

Though I didn't see 1 tub of Megs #16 may have missed it in all that lot. :lol:

Good luck with setting up in the new year.


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Soepergroever, I think it are Migliore waxes. The top one is Migliore Original and the bottom one I don't regonise.
Please correct me if I'm wrong Luis rivero


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Great collection:thumb:
> 
> Though I didn't see 1 tub of Megs #16 may have missed it in all that lot. :lol:
> 
> Good luck with setting up in the new year.


#16, one of the forum favs I know :wall: new addition to 2010 gear ( want to try nanolex stuff too ) endurance from swissvax ( one hard to find ) and maybe search on ebay one pot from simoniz 

but #16 is a must as you say, no doubt


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

rodders said:


> Soepergroever, I think it are Migliore waxes. The top one is Migliore Original and the bottom one I don't regonise.
> Please correct me if I'm wrong Luis rivero


you are right rodders, primo blend lower and original blend upper. want to get some frutta and competizione :argie: from Autobrite direct next months.


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Never realy read about these waxes, how do you like them?


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

luis_rivero said:


> no problem, here you go ...


Very impressive... your stuff is amazing!

You have a detailing house!!!!


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

rodders said:


> Never realy read about these waxes, how do you like them?


tried the primo blend ( crystal jar one ) and found it very easy to apply. Migliore recommends apply by hand, but I worked it with a foam applicator and it performs very well, let cure for 10 - 15 minutes and remove ( a little hard to remove ) but not need QD squirts or something so. buffed twice a panel and ready.

i can't speak about durability ( applied to a friend's type r and have not seen him for months ) but in term of gloss I compare primo with valentine's concours and maybe glasur, sharp reflections both.


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

Tunero said:


> Very impressive... your stuff is amazing!
> 
> You have a detailing house!!!!


thanks Tunero 

sure, I need to move asap to the unit ( i dont have more space @ home ) :tumbleweed:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Superb collection.:thumb:
What do you think of the Wolfgang Fuzion? It's not a wax you hear a lot about.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

:O:O:O:O:O:O:O:O no megs 16  lol other than that then WOW WHAT A COLLECTION


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

ChrisST said:


> Superb collection.:thumb:
> What do you think of the Wolfgang Fuzion? It's not a wax you hear a lot about.


sorry ChrisST, the fuzion is one of the not tested group. I expect something like wolfgang DGPS but a little improved due to the carnauba content and in paste form.


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

ross-1888 said:


> :O:O:O:O:O:O:O:O no megs 16  lol other than that then WOW WHAT A COLLECTION


in next autobrite order I will get some #16 with the competizione. Need to test it ! Viper, Dave KG and almost all big boys talk very well about the meg's, and only 12£ :doublesho i can't go wrong :argie:


----------



## liammc (Mar 9, 2009)

nice collection you have


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I am insanely jealous, seriously in the dreams I have had about wax collections they are still inferior to this :lol:

I have to ask though, have you ever sat and worked out how much all that cost??


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

Eddy said:


> I am insanely jealous, seriously in the dreams I have had about wax collections they are still inferior to this :lol:
> 
> *I have to ask though, have you ever sat and worked out how much all that cost??*


morning Eddy, sure. I have my inventory on the computer with all orders data and cost. I have to invest to offer good service. but a lot man, being honest I like a lot be collector of nubas, test different types on different paintworks ... u know, detailing is greatly addictive :buffer:

pd. your achmed avatar rules !


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome!!

i had something like 20 pots of wax, i then purchased vintage. i now only use vintage, onyx and zaino


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> awesome!!
> 
> i had something like 20 pots of wax, i then purchased vintage. i now only use vintage, onyx and zaino


mmmm Vintage :argie: can we make a change Ian ? 

how do you find Vintage, worth the money sure ! ( lifetime refills )


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

That is insane! I dread to see part II


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

luis_rivero said:


> mmmm Vintage :argie: can we make a change Ian ?
> 
> how do you find Vintage, worth the money sure ! ( lifetime refills )


without a doubt worth it  im about 3/4 through my pot, and i will have had it 2 years in feb. so it lasts ALONG time :lol:


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

unbelievable.im speechless.makes my small collection look tiny.i hate to think of the value of that lot:doublesho


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Now ive seen all your products its just as impressive as your wax, Looking forward to part 2:thumb:

What car do you have?


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Vintage still is the best. I even like it more then royale, although royale lasts longer


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

nice, some serious $$££$$££ there... :thumb:


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

raitkens83 said:


> Now ive seen all your products its just as impressive as your wax, Looking forward to part 2:thumb:
> 
> What car do you have?


thanks Raiktens  sorry that's all the wax collection, going to edit the title now.

I have a normal car, bmw 120i from 2006, very funny machine but only 150 hp 

thanks for your comments guys, seriously considering mail Becky and ask for some vintage :argie:


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

that's....
stunning..
you're sure you don't run out i think?

did you buy all that lot in spain, or elswere??

planning to go to spain this summer


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Awesome collection and nice to see someone else praising Crystal Rock


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

aron147 said:


> that's....
> stunning..
> you're sure you don't run out i think?
> 
> ...


thanks Aron, glad you like it  buy in UK, USA and Zaino here in Spain.

send me a private message if you are going to come to the island. love to meet detailers worldwide. :buffer:


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> Awesome collection and nice to see someone else praising Crystal Rock


Paul and George really done a great work with this product :doublesho

76 % nuba but sooo easy to wipe on - off, thats great !


----------



## liammc (Mar 9, 2009)

when do we get to see part 2 ?


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

luis_rivero said:


> have used as base layer to add protection, but always topped with bos or crystal rock, for undercarriage and wheels I use Z5 pro and each 2 washes one squirt of zaino CS, it works very well :thumb:
> 
> if you have the autobahn don't waste shield on wheels ( personal opinion )


Thanks. Don't want to use shield near the wheels though, thought of using it directly under the car. 
Cracking haul by the way.. Earlier today I felt almost ashamed when thinking about ordering more products, after this thread everything is legitimate :thumb: :lol:

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

wow that is an amazing collection :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

Ebbe J said:


> Thanks. Don't want to use shield near the wheels though, thought of using it directly under the car.
> Cracking haul by the way.. Earlier today I felt almost ashamed when thinking about ordering more products, after this thread everything is legitimate :thumb: :lol:
> 
> Kind regards,
> ...


http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=202

hope this can help you Ebbe :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

luis_rivero said:


> http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=202
> 
> hope this can help you Ebbe :thumb:


Oh no, no, it's for a concours-state garage queen ;o) Dynax would be blasphemy.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## cuprar amarillo (Jan 17, 2009)

hola luis.
preciosa coleccion, ya me gustaria tener alguna de esas ceras de gran nivell. me hace alago ver una coleccion de este tamaño y que seas español.

suerte y que siga aumentando:thumb:


----------

